
Ethereum smart contract tutorial: building a simple auction contract - brynb
https://medium.com/@bryn.bellomy/solidity-tutorial-building-a-simple-auction-contract-fcc918b0878a
======
brynb
Long time lurker, just wanted to share some tutorials I've started writing.
Let me know how it reads (and if you can get the example project working)!

